# Bandbreite temporär verringern



## tantebootsy (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,
wie kann ich denn zeitlich begrenzt meine DSL-Bandbreite verringern, wenn ich testen möchte wie bspw. ein 56K-Modem-User Geschwindigkeits-mäßig surft?
Kann ich da entsprechende Einstellungen im Betriebssystem machen oder gibt's sogar Proggis für?

Ich gehe über Arcor + 'nen Router ins Netz, 1024er Flat.

Gruß,
MIcha


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Mai 2005)

Ich hab gehört Netlimiter (  ) kann die Bandbreite für einzelne Anwendungen begrenzen.
Hab es selbst aber nochnie ausprobiert


----------



## michaelwengert (3. Mai 2005)

versuchs mal damit:
speed limiter


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor Kurzen das gleiche Problem.

Mir wurde hier auch der Netlimiter empfohlen, ist wirklich klasse und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Das Programm erkennt automatisch was bei dir gerade läuft, was ins Web kann und du kannst ganz einfach die kb/s einstellen. 

Schon, einfach nach Netlimiter bei GOOGLE oder über die Suche hier, ja, suchen.

Grüße,

SF


----------



## tantebootsy (4. Mai 2005)

Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass ich auf das Thema soviel Feedback bekomme ... 
Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe, werde beides mal ausprobieren!

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Meese (17. Juli 2008)

hallo 
ich hab ma ne frage und zwar mein bruder hat wlan und ich bin mitn lan kabel im inet und immer wenn mein bruder downloadet dan kann ich kein cs mehr zocken weil mein ping auf 500 hoch geht. kann ich da das internet mit mein bruder irgendwie teilen?
würde mich freun wenn mir jeman eine antwort geben kann.
mfg Meese


----------

